# Long desperate search for Three Striped Mud Turtles...



## stR (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been searching for months for these kinds of turtles. I live in Montreal, Canada and I've been lurking kijiji, posting ads, searching on craigslist, asking forums, calling reptile stores, calling pet stores, etc... 
The reptile stores here in Montreal, aren't really "amazing" as the ones in Toronto.

If someone knows a place or a good website to find these little dudes, or if anyone knows someone selling some, tell me! 

Cheers people!


----------



## Web Wheeler (May 13, 2006)

Three Striped Mud Turtle, _Kinosternon baurii_

A great pet turtle that stays small, unlike the commonly sold, invasive Red-Eared Sliders which get very large.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there,,,,

Here is a link that i have found:
http://london.canadianlisted.com/animals/turtles-for-sale_270136.html

welcome aboard


----------



## stR (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh why thank you!
I sent the guy a message. Hopefully he has some of those babies left. 
Although his post was in August... 
Would there be other sites for 3 striped muds please? 

thanks


----------

